

Instabridge - Wi-Fi made easy - c-oreills
http://www.instabridge.com/

======
c-oreills
My initial reaction was that this was a Bad Idea security-wise, but reading
into the FAQ at <http://www.instabridge.com/security> has settled my qualms a
little.

